# Dolphins the key to Type 2 Cure!



## smile4loubie (Feb 19, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8523412.stm


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 19, 2010)

Fascinating. I really hope it leads somewhere.


----------



## Donald (Feb 19, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8523412.stm





AlisonM said:


> Fascinating. I really hope it leads somewhere.



possibly a few years down the line


----------

